# Got It Home



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

I drove to D&D's S.W. of Dayton to pick up my 23 KRS EARLY this am. Did the walk thru , towed it home, even backed it by myself. I figured I better learn to handle this thing since my DH refuses to go to the dog shows and I'll be on my own. I LOVE IT SO FAR! DH helped me make up the beds and stock things as her maiden voyage is this weekend at Bucyrus dog show. He plans to sleep in it tonight and that was my plans too since my boss gave me tomorrow off then rescended. Now I have to get up at 5am BUMMER! I'm glad we got so much done on it today tho. DH agreed to go to the Mich Rally, and now wants to know if there is something close to Ohio sooner---he's been bitten by the bug!







also--the slide out seemed alittle stiff for me, is there anything I can do or use to make it glide easier? Can't wait to be an "official family member" at a rally.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrats on the new Roo! I would suggest to make sure you have the R and L supports on the correct sides. Also, just use it....In time they will slide easier


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

NobleEagle said:


> Congrats on the new Roo! I would suggest to make sure you have the R and L supports on the correct sides. Also, just use it....In time they will slide easier


It also helps if you have a door open when you pull the bed slide out - breaks the seal so to speak.


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> Congrats on the new Roo! I would suggest to make sure you have the R and L supports on the correct sides. Also, just use it....In time they will slide easier


Oh Man! I never knew that the two supports were different! How can you tell the difference?


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Morgueman said:


> Congrats on the new Roo! I would suggest to make sure you have the R and L supports on the correct sides. Also, just use it....In time they will slide easier


Oh Man! I never knew that the two supports were different! How can you tell the difference?
[/quote]
I stumbled across a recent post that stated this too. After looking at the supports, one had a very faint "R" stamped in the metal bracket that hooks to the trailer at the highest point. I immediately and clearly marked them "L" and "R" with a red mark.

The slide seemed to pull out much easier once I had them on the correct sides.









Paul


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> Congrats on the new Roo! I would suggest to make sure you have the R and L supports on the correct sides. Also, just use it....In time they will slide easier


It also helps if you have a door open when you pull the bed slide out - breaks the seal so to speak.
[/quote]

Ditto open the door

John


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Congrats on the new Roo! I noticed today one of the rollers aren't turning for the rear slide. Looks like it was over tightened so I'll try to loosen it a little this weekend and see if it frees it up. You might want to check yours and see if they are turning or locked up.

Scott


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi showdogs









Atta Girl! Good for you









I looked for a "R" stamped on one of the supports last time we were out and couldn't find it








Guess I'll look again next weekend.

I agree with the others though, having a door open helps to eliminate a suction that makes it more difficult to pull the slide out.

Sounds like you're a happy camper...Aren't you glad that you didn't second guess yourself??









Good luck at the show this weekend and Happy Roo'ing!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new Roo!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

showdogs said:


> I drove to D&D's S.W. of Dayton to pick up my 23 KRS EARLY this am. Did the walk thru , towed it home, even backed it by myself.


Congratulations!

And hello from a fellow dog person who's husband also does not want to join in on the fun. I am impressed that you backed it up by yourself. Your post got me looking at the layout of the 23 KRS and thinking how nice that must be for the setting up the kennels. If I upgrade my number of dogs, and when my DD has flown off to college, I'll be looking at the ROO. Assuming I can afford anything at all when paying out the $$$ for tuition.

In what venues do you show?

Enjoy!

E


----------



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

esfdogma said:


> I drove to D&D's S.W. of Dayton to pick up my 23 KRS EARLY this am. Did the walk thru , towed it home, even backed it by myself.


Congratulations!

And hello from a fellow dog person who's husband also does not want to join in on the fun. I am impressed that you backed it up by yourself. Your post got me looking at the layout of the 23 KRS and thinking how nice that must be for the setting up the kennels. If I upgrade my number of dogs, and when my DD has flown off to college, I'll be looking at the ROO. Assuming I can afford anything at all when paying out the $$$ for tuition.

In what venues do you show?

Enjoy!

Hey fellow dog lover. I show in confirmation, ( Whippets) My husband thinks it's an ugly viscious sport after watching and listening to some of the "pros" He loves the dogs, just hates the dog people. Plus I've been burned pretty bad by people I trusted. I originally bought a Hobbi for hauling the dogs but had to fold up the bed to pack the crates, then move them to the front when I wanted to sleep, or keep the crates in the truck and let the dogs sleep with me which they do anyway. The 23 KRS is ideal because it's not too big, I can handle it, the cargo bed folds up for dog crates, or if some one goes with me, they have a bed, and the crates can stay in the truck, and no one has to sleep on the sofa or dinnette. I am going to LOVE it. I'll try it out this weekend. What are your dog activities? My friends do Rally, agility and obedience. I was looking at lure coursing, but my young Whippet was ripping and zipping wiped out on a turn in the yard and pulled a knee ligament, had to pull her from a month of shows.








[/quote]


----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

showdogs said:


> Hey fellow dog lover. I show in confirmation, ( Whippets) My husband thinks it's an ugly viscious sport after watching and listening to some of the "pros" He loves the dogs, just hates the dog people. Plus I've been burned pretty bad by people I trusted. I originally bought a Hobbi for hauling the dogs but had to fold up the bed to pack the crates, then move them to the front when I wanted to sleep, or keep the crates in the truck and let the dogs sleep with me which they do anyway. The 23 KRS is ideal because it's not too big, I can handle it, the cargo bed folds up for dog crates, or if some one goes with me, they have a bed, and the crates can stay in the truck, and no one has to sleep on the sofa or dinnette. I am going to LOVE it. I'll try it out this weekend. What are your dog activities? My friends do Rally, agility and obedience. I was looking at lure coursing, but my young Whippet was ripping and zipping wiped out on a turn in the yard and pulled a knee ligament, had to pull her from a month of shows.


Hi showdogs! Friends in our agility club show whippets in conformation too. I have fun running agility with my two English Shepherd dogs. My husband just cannot get into the agility, although now with the trailer, he can come with me and then take the truck to go golfing during the day while I compete, but still have a place to hang out with the dogs. I thought the kennels were going to fit in the front of the 25RSS, but only one fits, and if I need another it can go near the couch in the slide out.

The 23 KRS sounds great. Sorry to hear your Whippet was injured running lure coursing. That looks like a lot of fun for the dogs. Best of luck with your first run this in the TT weekend.

Regards,
Elizabeth


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

Congrats on the ROO. DW (springermom) shows and I love going with her. Better than staying home and doing Honey-do's. We have a 28' Roo and travel with 7 to 9 dogs. Next w/e will be the first time with nine crates in the garage area. Your DH will catch on and make more trips as times goes by. Good luck with your shows.

Carlton


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Dog shows are the reason that we bought the Outback. As most of our summer shows are outdoors its nice retire to the a/c and eat a good lunch and watch how the dogs ran on video and not have someone else dog keep you up at night or worse have a girl in heat in the next room.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

My queen slide has always been smooth and pretty easy to open, check it carefully to make sure nothing is binding or out of allignment.


----------



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

Our supports have a DS and ODS marked on them - guess what that stands for?


----------

